# A Doctor, Engineer, and Pastor Golfing



## citico (May 18, 2004)

A pastor, a doctor and an engineer were waiting one morning for a particularly slow group of golfers.

Engineer: What's with these guys? We must have been waiting for 15 minutes!

Doctor: I don't know, but I've never seen such ineptitude!

Pastor: Hey, here comes the greens keeper. Let's have a word with him. [dramatic pause] Hi George. Say, what's with that group ahead of us? They're rather slow, aren't they?

George: Oh, yes, that's a group of blind fire fighters. They lost their sight saving our clubhouse from a fire last year, so we always let them play for free anytime.

The group was silent for a moment.

Pastor: That's so sad. I think I will say a special prayer for them tonight.

Doctor: Good idea. And I'm going to contact my ophthalmologist buddy and see if there's anything he can do for them.

Engineer: Why can't these guys play at night?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Funny! :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I hope they use Orange balls.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I hope they use Orange balls.


Make that _flashing, beeping_ orange balls.


----------

